# John Deere 6400 PTO stalls under load



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't know much about this tractor except the guy who owns it is having trouble.PTO works with nothing attached but doesn't with machinery hooked up.

I not a mechanic nor that familiar with a 6400.Just trying to help him out.

Thanks.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

What type of implement are we talking about? Will it run something with a very light pto load like a tedder?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds as if pto clutch plates are worn or not getting enough hyd pressure to properly engage. I'll bet there's a plug to test pto clutch pressure located on tractor. From viewing parts catalog it appears valve is on rear above pto shaft


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

paoutdoorsman said:


> What type of implement are we talking about? Will it run something with a very light pto load like a tedder?


I'm assuming anything.Haybine or Round baler.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I have replaced the switch on my 6400 twice in 20 plus years of use. Just a thought.


----------

